# Fanatec und Thrustmaster Kompatibilität



## JuNiioR (7. Juni 2021)

Hallo,

ich hab mir vor kurzem ein recht kostengünstiges Sim Rig zusammengestellt.

Bestehend aus T300 Wheelbase, TM TLCM Pedalen und TM TH8 Shifter.

Da allerdings bald ne günstige Direct Drive Base von Fanatec kommen soll, frage ich mich ob es ausreicht wenn ich nur Base+Lenkrad kaufe und das ganze dann mit dem TM Shifter und den TM Pedalen problemlos funktionieren wird?

hab da leider nicht so eindeutige Aussagen im Netz gefunden.


----------



## ak1504 (8. Juni 2021)

Am PC kann man sagen alles was USB hat ist kompatibel bzw. wird auch von den gängigen Sims separat erkannt.


----------



## kero81 (8. Juni 2021)

So isses! Ich hab mir im März das TS PC Racer gekauft und bin schon bissl gespannt was da von TM wohl kommt.


----------



## zinki (9. Juni 2021)

Wie die Vorredner schon sagen: Pedale per USB anschließen, Fanatec DSL DD (hab mir auch eine bestellt ) per USB anschließen und zuletzt Shifter per USB. 

Sollten alle drei als eigene Controller vom Rechner erkannt werden und können dementsprechend konfiguriert werden.


----------



## JuNiioR (12. Juni 2021)

Optimal.. Danke 😁


----------

